# RiverLady



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

it was a LOT of fun ribbin back and forth. If we had that much fun at our first meeting each other, we could almost be dangerous if left together longer. 

I look FORWARD to that. :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Ok sisters! We need some outing stories~


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

RL us a bully.  We WERE offering to sell tickets for ppl to watch us duke it out for the sage tho.... 

Autumnlvr prefers me to be standing on a hill above her so we can see eye to eye since she LITERALLY has a foot more leg than I do.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

LOL...girl you are too much.:lol:

It was nice meeting you and Autumnlover also. It was a great turn out and alot of fun.


----------

